
Ask HN: Should you discuss issues with manager if you aren't going to stay? - dora_g
Noob engineer, been a part of the workforce recently. I&#x27;ve decided that my issues are too large for me to stay here anymore. I will move out of this job in a couple of months. While my manager is a nice person, he is not good at management. For a future cordial relationship, should I bother being honest and discuss my issues, what I think are a lack of skills or interest as manager?.
======
fiiv
If your manager asks for feedback, you should definitely give it.

If you feel like your manager can grow as a result of your statement + will
listen to what you have to say, give your feedback.

If your manager asks you why you are leaving, you should give him the truth.

If none of those is true, don't bother.

